# First Plasti Dip Attempt



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Well I decided not to wait until the weekend as I am very very impatient (character flaw). I dipped the front bowtie, rear Cruze logo, and the grey dash trim. Next I want to dip the grey on the gear shifter and the gold bow tie on the steering wheel. I think it all went pretty well for my first attempt. My front bowtie I would like glossier so I may be going over it with a few more coats. Here are some pics.




























I didn't think I would like the black on black interior but it looks really nice. There are a few rough spots from my rushed work but you really have to examine it to be able to tell. So I don't think I am going to re do the pieces. We will see. I am a fan of plastidop now, this was fun. I love that I can peel it off if I change my mind or make a mistake!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

NICE! I may look into doing the interior.

Thinking about doing the trunk lid bar? and debadging? Gives the car a whole new look trust me


----------



## Cruzeplav23 (May 24, 2013)

How hard is it to take the interior pieces off?

Looks good!


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Yeah, I think it really improves the interior. I was thinking of debadging but wanted to test out the plastidip look. As for the chrome bar, I don't mind it actually so don't think I will be dipping it. 

Interior pieces are a breeze to get out. Just use a dash trim tool, take your time and you will be fine. I was hesitant at first but there is no need to be. Lots of tutorials on here which help big time.

Oh and I almost forgot I will be dipping the grey around the dash cluster behind the steering wheel. I almost forgot about it as it is not obvious. I will take better quality pictures once everything is 

complete and cleaned properly.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Great job love the new look!


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

Very nice. I'm also wanting to do the trim pieces around the steering wheel and shift console.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Tjax said:


> Very nice. I'm also wanting to do the trim pieces around the steering wheel and shift console.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I highly recommend it, it changes the look. Here is my finished job that includes the gear shift and accent around the dash.


----------



## tmlferguson (Mar 28, 2013)

I really like the black bowtie on the steering wheel... Looks sharp man!
I may have to consider this myself!


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

tmlferguson said:


> I really like the black bowtie on the steering wheel... Looks sharp man!
> I may have to consider this myself!


Thanks, yeah my favorite part is the blacked out bowtie on the steering wheel as well. Looks much better than the gold.


----------



## dcerv01 (Sep 9, 2013)

How did you do the bowtie on the steering wheel?


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

I know my way around the plast-dip can a little bit. I think it looks great. I will do it to mine when i get a chance. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Yoshi1904 (Aug 27, 2013)

How did u pop it out? I eant to do it to mine it looks great!


----------

